# login code and soft coding needed for b5 passat



## leejns34 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi does anyone have any technical knowledge on how to create the coding numbers to code a replacement abs pump on my 03, 130 bhp tdi with the bosh 5.7 abs pump with manuall gearbox..
pr codes are missing from car and paperwork ?
so basically figure out brake code and engine code ?

tried coding 0955 and 04255 from a post regarding another 03 tdi but login doesnt remain


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Watch this, it might help you out.


----------

